# Tarp Shelters?



## spindleberry (Jul 12, 2007)

Has any one ever used tarp shelters before? Or knows any one who has?

I was thinking about it...As of right now We are not for sure that Im going to be able to keep Bandit. Using tarp shelter would save some money since wood is so high. I cant make a run in shelter this winter...I need that money for hay which is getting pricey now.






The tarp shelter would be 3 sided (North, West, & East)

I have a few spare tarps (different sizes) and Im going to play around with that idea and see how well it works.

I have seen tarp shelters for goats but not for horses so it'd be interesting to learn more about them.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 12, 2007)

Two things to consider with that kind of shelter is -- if you get any wind (which is our problem) and the weight of much snow settling.

MA


----------



## spindleberry (Jul 12, 2007)

Well if I went with a tarp shelter...The tarp would be on the cattle panels. So when the wind would blow it wouldnt be able to move the 3 sides much because the cattle panels would be there to give extra support. The top part I was planning on putting some kind of post in the middle, high enough to keep it from sagging...


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 12, 2007)

Where do you live?


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 12, 2007)

:no: 


Our little Mare was terrified of it when the wind blew, even with it against panels. We tried just adding hay under it so she would at least go in for a while and eat in the shelter, but she rarely did it. 

 


Probably not what you wanted to hear, I just know it was a struggle this past winter keeping her in shelter.


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 12, 2007)

We don't need shelters here in Az. But we DO need shade. So, we use tarps! I have tarps for 3 different mini pens, 2 goat pens, and 3 dog pens. Works well, and really makes tarps no big deal to the horses  We hang them from T Posts.

We do need to replace the tarps now and then, as the wind eventually causes them to tear. But not too often, so I don't complain!

Jessi


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2007)

What about one of those calf huts? That might be an easy answer and would probably hold up better than a tarp shelter.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jul 12, 2007)

We use a car port for a run in. Its the round style so snow just slides off and it keeps heat in the winter. I believe they run around 200.00 Its deffinently worth it, as I never have to worry. I keep the front unzippered and they run in and out as they please.

Here is the inside. Its plenty big enough for our 4 minis. They have smaller ones as well.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 12, 2007)

Here you go, perhaps these threads will be more helpful:

Huts

more on huts

Another one with a photo


----------



## Floridachick (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know where your located, but Freecycle is a great place to recycle building materials. I can tell you how to build a MINI stall/barn with roof for under $200 outof wood. I hope you can keep your boy,BUT to be honest horses are pricey and if you can't get a roof over his head what will happen if he is injured or colics? If your close I would be more than happy to help you. We are in FL>


----------



## JanBKS (Jul 12, 2007)

*I have had great sucess with tarp shelters, I had the Amish make me up two for my mini's they are called turkey feeders, not as high as the standard ones, mine are 12x12 with a hevey tarp top and sides, the sides come off in the summer if you want. Prices atart at 300 or 400 dollars*

I also have several calf huts, I get them used from auctions or watch the ads in your local paper, new is pricy used range from 150 to 200 dollars.

I have also bent a cow panel in the shape of a hut and tarped over the top for shade, mine loved that too, secure the botton with stakes and tie the panel to them.

If you go to my cam you can see the huts and the tarp shed in my mini yard.

they will get used to the sound of the wind don't worry about that just keep feeding him in there.

Here is a partial pic of the tent I had made. This was made special with a door on it, they make up easier without doors. I hope that helps.

Jan


----------



## littlesteppers (Jul 12, 2007)

Mine LOVE theirs..in summer for shade or winter..it is deep..so we left both sides open.

hubby ran cord through the connecting upper poles..so they can Not work themselfes loose..we also have 8

mobile home anchors on it


----------



## Davie (Jul 12, 2007)

I use tarp huts here in Oklahoma for the pasture horses. They work great, have to replace the tarps ever 2 or 3 years because of sun damage mostly. The horses love them and do use them. You could also use them to cover your Round Bales as the horses can eat from both sides--you would just need 4 "T" posts.

I usually place mine in a corner so that I only have to use a couple of "T" posts with a 16" cattle panel.

I put one end of the cattle panel in the corner of the lot, against the fence and use those ZIP ties to secure it to the field fence and either hay twine or wire to secure it to the larger corner post. Then I set my two "T" post out from the about 8-10 feet. place the other end of the cattle panel inside those posts and secure the panel to the post--make about a 6 to 8 foot tall arch--you can make the distance between the corner and "T" post longer and lower the arch height of the shelter.

I use 2 6x10 tarps as they seem to work better for me. I align the long side of the tarp flush with the edge of the cattle panel and secure the rings to the panel using ZIP ties. I put the short edge of the tarp 1 square off the ground as that allows air to circulate at ground level and secure the tarp with the ZIP ties. I then double back the excess into the under side of the cattle panel and secure it with Zip ties. Doing this allows you to overlap the tarps at the top by several inches and I always have the top tarp facing opposite way that most of our winds come from.

I also use a couple of hay bale twines to go from one edge of the cattle panel to the other (the 52" width) at the top were the two tarps overlap as this helps keep the tarps down in high winds (we have 60-75 MPH winds during bad storms) and they have never ripped.

IF YOU WANT TO ENCLOSE AND END DO THIS FIRST, so that your tarps over the top of the frame help keep the rain/snow out.

If you need to enclose one end I then add a third tarp (measure your opening and use the best size for the opening. Again using Zip ties, align the tarp and secure along the edge of the cattle panel and then fold your ends up tight against the frame and secure--you will have to do some nip and tuck (folding) to get it tight, them do your sides. I personally don't cover the ends of mine this allows for good air flow.

Mine have withstood very high winds--65mph, heavy snow loads--as the snow slides off except for the very top and I just go brush it off with a broom.

What is so nice about this you can make the length of your hut as long as you want by adding additional cattle panels side by side.

The cost of 1 hut--1 16" cattle panel, 2 or 4 "T" posts (I make use of fence corner posts) and 2 tarps is less than $30 each. I always have lots of ZIP ties on hand so did not figure the cost in here. Here the 6 x 8 tarps are less than $4.00/each, cattle panels are about $14/each, and "T" post are about $3.00 each.

If anyone wants photos I'll try and go get detailed photos of the ones I have up and send to you.


----------



## spindleberry (Jul 12, 2007)

> What about one of those calf huts? That might be an easy answer and would probably hold up better than a tarp shelter.


We looked at those. They are really expensive around here.



> I don't know where your located, but Freecycle is a great place to recycle building materials. I can tell you how to build a MINI stall/barn with roof for under $200 outof wood. I hope you can keep your boy,BUT to be honest horses are pricey and if you can't get a roof over his head what will happen if he is injured or colics? If your close I would be more than happy to help you. We are in FL>


I know horses are expensive. I have owned a full size horse for 7 yrs....AND if he is injured or colics, in an emergency I could put him in the goat stall.



And move them to other pens, but only in an emergency.

What do you mean a mini stall/barn?

Thanks for all the info on them.



> If anyone wants photos I'll try and go get detailed photos of the ones I have up and send to you.


I'd love to see photos of them!



:

Forgot to add im from Indiana


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 12, 2007)

I am also interested in the mini/stall barn.

Davie, I would



: to see pics of you tarp shelters, sounds interesting.


----------



## wc minis (Jul 16, 2007)

Bumping this up, I am also curious to see more


----------



## Floridachick (Jul 17, 2007)

We use the cheap OSB sheets from Lowes and Landscape Timbers to use as the posts./ Basic 8X10 mini stalls with the metal roofing costs us under $200 then we paint the entire building with Exterior paint. They hold up well. and are functional. We have a 10 stall large horse regular barn but then started erecting these mini stalls and small 1 acre paddocks around the property. A Lot of the building materials we got on Freecycle and we didn't have to pay a penny for the buiilding supplies. Here is a pic of a mini stall almost done and before we painted it. This stall costs us $130.00 to build. Not bad and very functional. The grass pastures connect off and Our stud can be locked on the 1/2 acre with the stall or let out to 10 acres from here. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/ksohmc/Picture391.jpg


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 17, 2007)

Here are some photos of my tarp sheds. None of my horses have any trouble using them at all. I live in Montana where we get some major sun and snow and these little sheds have held up great! We also get a lot of wind here and because of the open nature of these they do just fine! I do go out after a big heavy snow and knock the snow off, by going into the shed and shaking it. Works great!

Some of the big ones, I used two cattle panels for these ones
















And here is a little tarp shed connected to a sheep house. We've had the sheep house for about 12 years and used it for a dog house before this. Amazingly the floor is still there! We cut out the side, this used to be a lift up window, but we found the minis liked it more as a three sided shed










And then this little shed is one of three that I have. I got them with a couple of horses that I bought a few years ago! These are great little sheds, but I think they cost quite a bit to build as they have a tin roof, half log siding and are lined with particle board. They are very sturdy!


----------

